# **LOOK** NEW ZENITH LOCKING KNOCKOFFS FOR SALE ***$520.00 SHIPPED*** FREE CHIPS



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

I have 30 sets of *New Chrome Zenith locking knockoffs* for sale. I will include a free set of wheel chips with every set purchased. $520.00 shipped in the USA. I will ship USPS Priority w tracking #. If you have questions feel free to call me or text me. 505-903-3377 I will be in the the El Segundo California area the rest of the day today (3/31) if my South Cali homies need a set ASAP.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Got dam these locking replica's are worse then flies.. what the fuck does that say on the chips did China have troubles spelling Zenith???


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

"Benicia Wire Wheels OF CALIFORNIA" Heard there were something like 30,000 sets of these in the LA area that were brought in on the boat.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

when i had to get one replaced, they drop shipped it to me, and what do u know, made in china right on the box. that was the last time i will ever mess with the new bs zeniths. too bad they sold out and sent their shit to be made over seas. same set, had a hub crack on one after only 2 months of riding on them. bad thing was, my regal wasnt even juiced. garbage!!!


----------



## INSANE EMPIRE (Oct 1, 2013)

No name garbage! Foos need to stop supporting this crap!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lakewood213 said:


> when i had to get one replaced, they drop shipped it to me, and what do u know, made in china right on the box. that was the last time i will ever mess with the new bs zeniths. too bad they sold out and sent their shit to be made over seas. same set, had a hub crack on one after only 2 months of riding on them. bad thing was, my regal wasnt even juiced. garbage!!!



Has nothing to do with zenith.. its not a zenith product.. its a china remake


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

WTF??


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> "Benicia Wire Wheels OF CALIFORNIA" Heard there were something like 30,000 sets of these in the LA area that were brought in on the boat.



wonder what else did that boat brought in???


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

lakewood213 said:


> when i had to get one replaced, they drop shipped it to me, and what do u know, made in china right on the box. that was the last time i will ever mess with the new bs zeniths. too bad they sold out and sent their shit to be made over seas. same set, had a hub crack on one after only 2 months of riding on them. bad thing was, my regal wasnt even juiced. garbage!!!


Zenith is no longer around......who did you buy your wheels from that told you they were Zeniths?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Stop hattin'


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

implala66 said:


> wonder what else did that boat brought in???


Fish fool. And rice.

Awredy


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

Lowrider19 said:


> Zenith is no longer around......who did you buy your wheels from that told you they were Zeniths?[/QUOTE. they came from keith at homeboyz wire wheel. they were zenith 96 spoke with stamped hubs. they bitched about having to replace their garbage ass wheel with a cracked hub, took like 2 months to replace the wheel, and drop shipped their bs zenith locking 2 bars just like the ones in this thread. these were bought around 07 just after i sold my 72 spokes to lonestar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I remember those 72s......


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

lone star said:


> I remember those 72s......


"YOU" bought something besides "STARS"???????


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Hahahaha..... These locking KO's are sooooo 2012. (White girl voice)


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

lakewood213 said:


>


For sale?


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Got dam these locking replica's are worse then flies.. what the fuck does that say on the chips did China have troubles spelling Zenith???





Lowrider19 said:


> "Benicia Wire Wheels OF CALIFORNIA" Heard there were something like 30,000 sets of these in the LA area that were brought in on the boat.





lakewood213 said:


> when i had to get one replaced, they drop shipped it to me, and what do u know, made in china right on the box. that was the last time i will ever mess with the new bs zeniths. too bad they sold out and sent their shit to be made over seas. same set, had a hub crack on one after only 2 months of riding on them. bad thing was, my regal wasnt even juiced. garbage!!!





925rider said:


> Has nothing to do with zenith.. its not a zenith product.. its a china remake


The wheel chips I'm giving away when you buy a set of knockoffs. As far as the quality of these KOs....they're top notch. I don't sell or deal with zenith wheels, I've had Dayton's give me more problems than a $50 dollar china wheel. So I guess it's all in the luck of the draw. I don't sell or deal with junk...these KOs are made of brass and are the same quality as an OG Zenith KO. Now days everything is made in China which I'm sure thats where ALL knockoffs and wheel accesories are being made. If you guys want OG serial # stamped Zenith KOs they're out there for sale and you'll pay double the price that I'm selling mine.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

Trikejustclownin said:


> For sale?


sold a LONG time ago, after getting the replacement parts and learning that the quality was garbage


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Whats the lowest youll take


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> The wheel chips I'm giving away when you buy a set of knockoffs. As far as the quality of these KOs....they're top notch. I don't sell or deal with zenith wheels, I've had Dayton's give me more problems than a $50 dollar china wheel. So I guess it's all in the luck of the draw. I don't sell or deal with junk...these KOs are made of brass and are the same quality as an OG Zenith KO. Now days everything is made in China which I'm sure thats where ALL knockoffs and wheel accesories are being made. If you guys want OG serial # stamped Zenith KOs they're out there for sale and you'll pay double the price that I'm selling mine.


In my opinion; I would rather see you selling these knockoffs than alot of others, you were at the least, honest right from the start and not trying to pass them off for something that they're not and being FAKE about the whole thing. I also do agree the china copies these days are of a heavier more durable substance. It's just saying the words, made in china is a Cringe Factor. We hopefully will someday soon have some made in the USA knockoffs to offer, but the price could be a Cringe Factor. Those emblems though, are a lil cheezy, but kudos to you, at least they're free so you can't beat that price!!!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Whats the lowest youll take


$485.00 shipped w insurance, and tracking #



Tami said:


> In my opinion; I would rather see you selling these knockoffs than alot of others, you were at the least, honest right from the start and not trying to pass them off for something that they're not and being FAKE about the whole thing. I also do agree the china copies these days are of a heavier more durable substance. It's just saying the words, made in china is a Cringe Factor. We hopefully will someday soon have some made in the USA knockoffs to offer, but the price could be a Cringe Factor. Those emblems though, are a lil cheezy, but kudos to you, at least they're free so you can't beat that price!!!!


Thanks, and I've been on layitlow for years and have bought and sold cars, parts etc...l not one person can say I burnt them. I keep it real because I expect the same respect in return. AS FAR AS THE PRICE.... YOU KNOW WHAT IMMA PUT THESE ON A KILLER DEAL.

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*

*$485.00 A SET W FREE CHIPS --->>>>SHIPPED/INSURED*


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Great buy!!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*Call me or text me if you need a set of these KOs 505-903-3377 thanks Ken*

*Call me or text me if you need a set of these KOs 505-903-3377 thanks Ken*

*Call me or text me if you need a set of these KOs 505-903-3377 thanks Ken*

*Call me or text me if you need a set of these KOs 505-903-3377 thanks Ken*

*Call me or text me if you need a set of these KOs 505-903-3377 thanks Ken*

*Call me or text me if you need a set of these KOs 505-903-3377 thanks Ken*


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Great buy!!


:h5: I'd say so... $450.00 a set before shipping and insurance. 2-3 day shipping too. No snail mail bs


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

just a heads up, it might be a good idea to let the guys that dont know much about these know that for these to be functioning locks, they will also need to purchase adapters made for them. i know that most that buy them are just for looks, but some of the newer guys may not know


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

lakewood213 said:


> just a heads up, it might be a good idea to let the guys that dont know much about these know that for these to be functioning locks, they will also need to purchase adapters made for them. i know that most that buy them are just for looks, but some of the newer guys may not know


You just did....thanks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)




----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> You just did....thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*Seen these in person.. They are 100% legit, the chrome is perfect on them too!! 

T
T
T *


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

MONEY-MAKER said:


> *Seen these in person.. They are 100% legit, the chrome is perfect on them too!!
> 
> T
> T
> T *


Yessir good quality KOs for sure. No junk here....


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

$550 shipped with Zenith chips


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> $550 shipped with Zenith



Great deal bro!


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> Great deal bro!


Thanks brotha, Im not trying to get rich off these KOs.... If anything I'm helping people own a set of beautiful KOs at an affordable price. Step up there wheel game... Even them 100 spokes deserve a nice looking KO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Thanks brotha, Im not trying to get rich off these KOs.... If anything I'm helping people own a set of beautiful KOs at an affordable price. Step up there wheel game... Even them 100 spokes deserve a nice looking KO


Ain't that the truth bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Up/Up


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> $550 shipped with Zenith chips


GOOD DEAL BRO...GOOD LUCK ON YOUR SALES!


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

I NEED 1 ZENITH CHIP HOW MUCH???? SHIPPED TO CALI


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

ALTERED ONES said:


> I NEED 1 ZENITH CHIP HOW MUCH???? SHIPPED TO CALI


$75.00 shipped bro.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR 5 CHIPS SHIPPED???


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

ALTERED ONES said:


> HOW MUCH FOR 5 CHIPS SHIPPED???


I don't have any singles bro... $75.00 shipped for 4


----------

